# Merlin Agilis Review?



## gbull (Jun 19, 2009)

I am looking hard at used Merlin Agilis but there is not many review on the frame. Wish someome expereince with the frame will share some opinion and put me over the edge to buy the bike or avoid? Thanks..


----------



## merlinluvr (Feb 6, 2010)

I have one and just love it. The 5th ti frame I have owned, but my favorite b/c it fits me like butter and is wickedly stiff. Not that I 'need' a stiff bb shell like a pro, but since climbing is my thing it does feel 'nice' to stomp on it and feel no give.....it's just mental and not functional obviously at our level. 

You are going to have to fight me to find one though b/c I'm looking for another L before they fall off the face of the earth!


----------

